# Fired after 1yr 3 months of service!



## UberMrSkunkApe (Oct 4, 2016)

I have delivered for Amazon Flex for 1yr 3 months successfully delivering thousands of packages to happy costumers. I was fired out of nowhere. They said it's because I earned my third "customer states no package received". Between November and January I received 3 of these complaints and I was instantly fired on the third! Amazon didn't even care to let me dispute it. Warning: it's out of our control if a customer wants to say they never received a package. Is Amazon so stupid that they can't figure out that a loyal contractor such as myself that has never had a problem in 1 year and delivered thousands of packages for them that I'm not the problem? It sucks but it can happen to any of you. Take warning do not get three strikes.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

You were fired by a an algorithm. Hopefully you can get a competent human being to review your entire record and reinstate you but competent and support are polar opposites.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

I've always heard it's if you get a great deal of lost packages in a short amount of time. It doesn't make sense that you'd get deactivated for 3 lost packages in your entirety of delivering.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe (Oct 4, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> You were fired by a an algorithm. Hopefully you can get a competent human being to review your entire record and reinstate you but competent and support are polar opposites.


Yes you are correct. But when I did send a dispute email to support they reviewed and still did not reinstate me. So I sent another email and it went unanswered. Now I'm going to be doing the same thing but for a white van contractor delivering Amazon packages.



smallbrownghost said:


> I've always heard it's if you get a great deal of lost packages in a short amount of time. It doesn't make sense that you'd get deactivated for 3 lost packages in your entirety of delivering.


Well mine was 3 packages inside of 3 months. One in November, one in December and one in January. I think the customers lied about not receiving the package. Oh well.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

The math doesn't add up . How many times have we heard 5 pacs within last 500 and you get the ax . I personally had 3 pacs in 1 day in Dec go missing. Thinking it was 3 pacs that we're taking off the same door around Xmas. Have another 2 a few weeks ago . I think there is some type of error and your going to need to be patient as I heard they are like 3 weeks back up with reinstatement disputes


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon recruited plenty of drivers to take your spot. They don't care.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

That's odd. I had 3 DNR once. It was within 2 weeks of each other too. One in one week and then two the next. Nothing happened. I wonder what the difference is.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I believe there is a difference in time of year. In December it seems straightup hard to get deactivated. I personally had a ton of questionable neighborhoods, delivered everything, hidden as well as possible and never got a DNR.

2ND week of January I got 2 in a week in pricey suburbs, handful of apartments, for both routes. Got pretty tight abut delivery after that, no drops at apartments only to customers or returned, rough areas were either in hand or completely hidden. Those should be past my 500 now.

Think they like cull the heard this time of year.

For what it' worth we are back to open blocks all day, frequent extra pay, and getting reserved blocks again. 1st time since the mass hiring in the fall.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazon need to make its guideline and policy clear. You need to get in touch with actual human Rep. Not someone from India. 

This just plain old wrongful termination of a contract. They should be able "hey here it is clear a day...you can find on your apps sec.....blah bla.....NOPE nothing they do is remotely professional...it like looking through mud.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

icantdeliverhere said:


> Amazon need to make its guideline and policy clear. You need to get in touch with actual human Rep. Not someone from India.
> 
> This just plain old wrongful termination of a contract. They should be able "hey here it is clear a day...you can find on your apps sec.....blah bla.....NOPE nothing they do is remotely professional...it like looking through mud.


It'seems purposely vague...clear rules and expectations make you too much of an employee, something Flex is looking to avoid at all costs.

Unrelated but I was contacted by my State's unemployment offices to lay out what this gig consists of, guessing they are looking closely at the lines between contractor/employee.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

How many deliveries did you make within that time span? More or fewer than 100? 500?

Try to estimate it given how frequently you drove for Amazon...


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Have to admit after my Dec scared of being given the ax I changed my routine. Started keeping a daily log of time started ,zip code ,pacs picked up and returned and notes about area and potential probs. Also started ringing every doorbell and waiting 20 secs to get to door and if no one answered and think if there's a potential problem will call as to say where I will leave packages . All pacs for appt if can't leave at office will not be delivered unless someones home. With all the extra doing only added about 10-15 mins to my day and still on average done in 2 hr 30 mins


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

mke said:


> I believe there is a difference in time of year. In December it seems straightup hard to get deactivated. I personally had a ton of questionable neighborhoods, delivered everything, hidden as well as possible and never got a DNR.
> 
> 2ND week of January I got 2 in a week in pricey suburbs, handful of apartments, for both routes. Got pretty tight abut delivery after that, no drops at apartments only to customers or returned, rough areas were either in hand or completely hidden. Those should be past my 500 now.
> 
> ...


Once I got DNR #3 I brought back everything delivered to an apartment I couldn't get a signature for or drop at the leasing office. Problem went away for 7 months until a porch pirate ended my streak a week ago.


----------



## Marcobjj (Sep 3, 2016)

I know of driver's being sucessfully reinstated after emailing Jeff Bezos directly.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Marcobjj said:


> I know of driver's being sucessfully reinstated after emailing Jeff Bezos directly.


What's his email? I need to talk to someone who isn't going to reply with cut and paste responses that vaguely touch on my question.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

[email protected] but just goes to a higher level Indian rep. Pretty much Apu with an American sounding name.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> I have delivered for Amazon Flex for 1yr 3 months successfully delivering thousands of packages to happy costumers. I was fired out of nowhere. They said it's because I earned my third "customer states no package received". Between November and January I received 3 of these complaints and I was instantly fired on the third! Amazon didn't even care to let me dispute it. Warning: it's out of our control if a customer wants to say they never received a package. Is Amazon so stupid that they can't figure out that a loyal contractor such as myself that has never had a problem in 1 year and delivered thousands of packages for them that I'm not the problem? It sucks but it can happen to any of you. Take warning do not get three strikes.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> View attachment 206677


Exactly what everyone here was thinking. 

Flex should now set up a VA office.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

rozz said:


> Exactly what everyone here was thinking.
> 
> Flex should now set up a VA office.


Dealing with mostly carpel tunnel issues


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

uberstuper said:


> Dealing with mostly carpel tunnel issues


Also psychosomatic illness & PTSD from seeing THIS BLOCK HAS BEEN TAKEN 100 times a day.


----------

